# First time bazooka user



## teage (Jul 9, 2015)

Man I completely bombed it today. My first day ever running a bazooka. I had mud all over me all over everywhere. Had a whole bucket filled with wasted tape. Had to scoop up a mound of mud from the floor because I kept forgetting to close the valve before I fill. Get about 6 good pumps before I realized the cow patty growing on the floor. By the end of the day I kind of had the hang of it. Be pullin out the floor scraper in the morning.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Got any pics . I feel you're pain, that was me a couple of years ago, now I would not go back to the old way.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Put a bucket lid under the gooseneck, it'll keep the mishaps off the floor. 
If you have problems with it, there are a lot of guys on here who can guide you through the trouble.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

am self taught everything myself. you'll be better for it.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

try youtube for tips! that's what I did.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

The bazooka is all about learning how to fix the machine quickly. Once you learn the machine there's no stopping you. They still use banjos down here. Seems insane to me. It will to you too after you learn.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

teage said:


> Man I completely bombed it today. My first day ever running a bazooka. I had mud all over me all over everywhere. Had a whole bucket filled with wasted tape. Had to scoop up a mound of mud from the floor because I kept forgetting to close the valve before I fill. Get about 6 good pumps before I realized the cow patty growing on the floor. By the end of the day I kind of had the hang of it. Be pullin out the floor scraper in the morning.


What taper did you buy out of curiosity, did you buy a full set or just the zook? Would love to hear how your second day went, I'm making the plunge into auto tools, nervous about that learning curve but I know they will pay off.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

These are the holy grail of taper clips. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/2buckcanuck/videos


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Columbia's auto tools operating manual, that's on All-Wall's site. There's finer points to learn, but it can get you started: 

https://system.netsuite.com/core/me...9&gc=clear&_ga=1.3833138.381764140.1438217966


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Can you run hot mud in these or is it to risky ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Can you run hot mud in these or is it to risky ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gazman does it but he has the tapepro/Blueline guns with the quick disconnect head!:thumbsup:


----------



## teage (Jul 9, 2015)

I bought the lesser expensive one off Allwall. level5. I want two so now im gonna buy a King Taper. Second day went allot better than my first. I was moving right along nice quick. Still having troubles with my upper angles but im getting this thing down to a "T" fast. Love this thing.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

teage said:


> I bought the lesser expensive one off Allwall. level5. I want two so now im gonna buy a King Taper. Second day went allot better than my first. I was moving right along nice quick. Still having troubles with my upper angles but im getting this thing down to a "T" fast. Love this thing.


Save your money on the king taper, I'd go Columbia or maybe one of the new North Star elite's.
p

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

my 17 year old brother was crying when I gave him the bill for $1'500 when he agreed to buy a set of automatic tools 50% with me. 

he's 18 now makes 35 bucks an hour. I am in the process of sending him back to school for steel stud.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

Rofl, my first day was exactly the same, some years ago now. Unfortunately, it was a 3m stud (10 ft) and although the joints went reasonably well, man, the complete mess from the top angle had to be seen to be believed. I had tape and compound all over me and the job site. I persevered and kept going and now, well could be called competent. You'll be right. Ah, memories.


----------

